# Dunhill Rollagas problem?



## fender22 (Apr 14, 2009)

High all. Bought a used Rollagas (with the flame adj wheel on the side) which I realized had a leak but for the price I decided I'd have a crack at fixing it. Amazed to find I can't find any info whatsoever on the net / you tube on repairing or dismantling them? It really isn't worth a hundred bucks to me to get it serviced, sent away.

Anyway, the leak appears to be coming from the little key shaped screw valve thing on the bottom adjacent to the filler valve. Has an o ring on it which looks to be ok. I tightened it right up and it seems to be holding gas ok now but wondering the purpose of this thing? Mentions nothing in the user instructions. Was wondering if it was a safety valve of some sort? Don't seem to be getting any gas through since I tightened it up but only been a few minutes since I filled it so maybe the lighter / gas is still too cold? Any hep appreciated.


----------



## UniqueStylz (Apr 29, 2009)

What lighter do you have. There are a couple of designs. If you have any picture that would help...


----------

